

USGS Map of aftershocks in Japan - KevBurnsJr
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Maps/10/140_35.php

======
KevBurnsJr
List view -
[http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Maps/10/1...](http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Maps/10/140_35_eqs.php)

